# Yeti vs RTIC Lawsuit GDG



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/yeti-reaches-favorable-settlement-rtic-233800748.html



> AUSTIN, Texas, Feb. 2, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- YETI®, the leading premium cooler and drinkware brand, is pleased to announce that a binding settlement has been reached in the United States District Court lawsuits brought against RTIC Coolers and brothers John and Jim Jacobsen.
> 
> RTIC Coolers and the Jacobsens are required to make a financial payment to YETI; to cease sales of all products subject to the lawsuit – this includes hard-sided coolers, soft-sided coolers and drinkware; and to redesign all products in question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good. I'm surprised it took this long.


----------



## Bullfrog (Dec 29, 2009)

Makes me want to go out and buy another RTIC!


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Bullfrog said:


> Makes me want to go out and buy another RTIC!


I ordered one as soon as I saw this on FB.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Bullfrog said:


> Makes me want to go out and buy another RTIC!


Same here.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

I guess that explains the big sale recently...


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

spaightlabs said:


> I guess that explains the big sale recently...


Yeah, probably trying to clear out the offending stock. Glad I got in on that.


----------



## John Gianladis (Jun 23, 2012)

I told you I thought it was a weird business model to copy another product exact and then use that as your selling point. Maybe RTIC's will become collectibles like duck calls?!?! Go YETI!!!! By the way, I'm too cheap to buy either and went with the good ol' stainless steel coleman when I actually had to buy a new cooler!

Johnny G


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

John Gianladis said:


> I told you I thought it was a weird business model to copy another product exact and then use that as your selling point. Maybe RTIC's will become collectibles like duck calls?!?! Go YETI!!!! By the way, I'm too cheap to buy either and went with the good ol' stainless steel coleman when I actually had to buy a new cooler!
> 
> Johnny G


Not spending a ridiculous amount of money on a cooler isn't being cheap its being practical.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeti brought this on themselves by selling a cooler it costs $35 to make for $400. I'm not a patent attorney, but I'm confident RTIC or someone else can make a similar but non-infringing cooler that is priced like a RTIC. RTIC just flew too close to the sun on this deal and mimicked Yeti a little too perfectly.


----------



## mikehmike (Jan 11, 2017)

I thought this lawsuit had been going on for a wile, I remember reading it months ago when I wanted a nice cooler and forums were saying buy them now b/c Yeti is coming in hot with lawsuits.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

very glad to see YETI win this case. Their products are expensive but they can charge whatever they choose. If you don't want to buy it then don't. It's their innovation to protect.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I read that Yeti copied Engel coolers...


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

I think they copied Pelican's idea - they have made small rotomolded, heavily insulated coolers for transport of organs for transplant for a long time.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

I would never buy one of Yeti's products but I respect the company. Their profit margin has to be incredible and now they win a lawsuit against a company that copied their "invention".


----------



## ducktrooper (Feb 5, 2015)

ordered my RTIC yesterday....one third the price...I could care less about the brand name..can't pass on a quality cooler for that price.


----------



## Phil_MI (Nov 22, 2014)

The only reason I have one of these $$$ coolers is it was free with the purchase of $1,000 worth of fasteners from a supplier at work. I will say, it does a good job of keeping beer cold.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

ducktrooper said:


> ordered my RTIC yesterday....one third the price...I could care less about the brand name..can't pass on a quality cooler for that price.


Looks like you got one of the last ones.

I tried to order some this morning and everything is sold out 

Randy


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Phil_MI said:


> View attachment 44194
> The only reason I have one of these $$$ coolers is it was free with the purchase of $1,000 worth of fasteners from a supplier at work. I will say, it does a good job of keeping beer cold.


Lets hope your boss doesn't read RTF


----------

